# 'Get the LEAD out!'



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

We all better get the lead out and contact our elected officials on this.Good way to whittle on guns and hunting.
http://weeklystandard.com/blogs/epa-rev ... ed-bullets


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's to good not to quote so the lazy can read it too.   
This administration is trying many things to sneak more gun control in the back door. They wanted a treaty with Mexico that would have infringed on our second amendment rights. Hillary is working with the United Nations to try shaft us in the very near future. 
This adminstration is treating the constitution like toilet paper.



> Several environmentalist groups led by the Center for Biological Diversity (CBD) are petitioning the EPA to ban lead bullets and shot (as well as lead sinkers for fishing) under the Toxic Substances Control Act (TSCA). Although EPA is barred by statute from controlling ammunition, CBD is seeking to work farther back along the manufacturing chain and have EPA ban the use of lead in bullets and shot because non-lead alternatives are available. But here's the catch: the alternatives to lead bullets are more expensive. A ban on the sale of lead ammunition would force hunters and sport shooters to buy non-lead ammunition that is often double the cost of traditional lead ammunition. A box of deer hunting bullets in a popular caliber could be upwards of $55.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://bulletin.accurateshooter.com/201 ... d-bullets/

From the Nat'l Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF)
The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) under Lisa Jackson, who was responsible for banning bear hunting in New Jersey, is now considering a petition by the Center for Biological Diversity (CBD) - a leading anti-hunting organization - to ban all traditional ammunition under the Toxic Substance Control Act of 1976, a law in which Congress expressly exempted ammunition.

Environmental activists want to ban lead shot, lead-core bullets, and even fishing sinkers. If the EPA approves the petition, the result [could] be a total ban on all ammunition containing lead-core components, including hunting and target-shooting rounds (even rimfire ammo). The EPA must decide to accept or reject this petition by November 1, 2010, the day before the midterm elections.

Click Here for More Details on EPA Petition to Ban Lead Ammo and Components.

From 8/26/2010 through 10/31/2010, the EPA is inviting comments on the Ammo Ban Petition. The NSSF urges hunters and shooters to submit comments to the EPA opposing any ban on traditional ammunition. Remember, your right to choose the ammunition you hunt and shoot with is at stake.

The EPA has published the petition and relevant supplemental information as Docket ID: EPA-HQ-OPPT-2010-0681. To read the original petition and see the contents of this docket folder, CLICK HERE. To go directly to the 'comment' page for this docket number, please CLICK HERE.

What You Can Do to Help
1. Submit a comment to the EPA opposing the Ban. CLICK HERE to COMMENT.
2. Contact your congressman and senators and urge them to stop the EPA from banning ammunition.
3. Contact Lisa Jackson directly to voice your opposition to the ban:

Lisa P. Jackson
Administrator, U.S. Environmental Protection Agency
1200 Pennsylvania Ave., NW
Washington, DC 20460
(202) 564-4700
Fax: (202) 501-1450
Email: [email protected]


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sadly the EPA is a joke. The only people they go after are the ones that can't afford to fight them. If you have a bankroll they just slap you on the wrist.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

http://politics.usnews.com/news/washing ... tests.html

The rest of the story!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good post Ron.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> What You Can Do to Help
> 1. Submit a comment to the EPA opposing the Ban. CLICK HERE to COMMENT.
> 2. Contact your congressman and senators and urge them to stop the EPA from banning ammunition.
> 3. Contact Lisa Jackson directly to voice your opposition to the ban:


They forgot to add #4.......support the NRA.



> The EPA had planned to solicit public responses to the petition for two months, but this afternoon issued a statement rejecting a 100-page request from the Center for Biological Diversity, the American Bird Conservancy, and three other groups for a ban on lead bullets, shot, and fishing sinkers. The agency is still considering what to do about sinkers.
> 
> The decision was a huge victory for the National Rifle Association which just seven days ago asked that the EPA reject the petition, suggesting that it was a back door attempt to limit hunting and impose gun control. It also was a politically savvy move to take gun control off the table as the Democrats ready for a very difficult midterm election.
> 
> The NRA has spent two years tracking down rumors that the Obama administration wants to impose gun and ammo bans on the public, but hasn't found anything credible. While the lead ban was viewed initially as a substantial chance for the administration to move into challenging the Second Amendment, the swift rejection by the EPA settled concerns inside NRA headquarters today.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Sadly the EPA is a joke. The only people they go after are the ones that can't afford to fight them. If you have a bankroll they just slap you on the wrist.


They are a complete joke. My Ford Diesel wastes 3-4 gallons every time it has to "clean" the exhaust. In reality it is really not cleaning anything. When a big Diesel has to "clean" or do a "regen" it wastes 15-20 gallons. Cummins, Cat, and Detroit are all the same.

Do the math, how many millions of diesel engines in the country wasting 15 gallons per day. :******: Tell me how wasting fuel and putting more unnecessary gases into the environment is helping anything.

The are completely out of control and need a serious overhaul.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Maybe the EPA is just looking out for all hunters as the non hunting public does not like hearing or seeing storys about how other animals are lead poisoned by hunters shooting deer and other game. More regulations that is what will make this a great country uke:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

KurtR said:


> Maybe the EPA is just looking out for all hunters as the non hunting public does not like hearing or seeing storys about how other animals are lead poisoned by hunters shooting deer and other game. More regulations that is what will make this a great country uke:


Yeah, if only someone would take it upon themselves to start ohhhh, I dont know, an initiated measure or something. Maybe us hunters could clean up our own ranks, take the fuel away from those anti's (or do their work for them)!

We need a superhero.

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No. Its Kalifornia Kaseman! Faster than a real fact, more powerful with anti rhetoric, able to spew half-truths in a single bound.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The thing is as a general rule lead has to be ingested to enter the bloodstream and cause poisoning. An animal shot with a lead bullet is not going to get lead poisoning. Animals that eat other animalsthat have been shot may obtain some of the lead but generally unless there is a constant diet of lead infected meat poisoning isn't that big a factor. Lead will accumilate in the body over time but the body can get rid of it also. Just not as fast as it can accumilate. Lead shot can cause problems in waterfowl because it is small enough to be mistaken as sand/gravel birds consume to aid with the processing of food in their crop....but... in a lake/pond environment lead will generally sink into the lake bottom below other materials because of it's density so the likleyhood of it being picked up is greatly reduced. Lead also developes coating when exposed to the elements that helps prevent it from further breaking down and leaching into the soil or water. While larger lead pieces may be mistaken for food and consumed the fact is most animals can differentiate it from food and will eject it. I have seen animals and fish eat then spit out something that was not actually a food. Scavangers such as vultures are more likely to consume it than other birds because they are not as discriminant of what they eat. Condors are a good example. All sorts of garbage (other than lead) has been found in their stomaches. All which likly contribute to their death but since lead is the most toxic it is toted as the primary cause. If lead was as bad as it is made out to be areas around lead mines would be virtual desert for tens or hundreds of miles.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh please dakotashooter,

Scientific reasoning has NO MERIT in discussions of the environment! :wink:


----------

